# [Aide] Imac G4 Tournesol



## Amy2oo (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour a vous les gens, j'ai recuperer un Imac G4 qui ne fonctionne pas, j'aimerai savoir comment peut-on tester l'alimentation ou la carte mere, pour savoir lequel de ces deux composants ne fonctionne plus ?

Il s'agit d'un G4 15" de 800 mhz.

Merci a vous..


----------



## CBi (26 Janvier 2011)

Si tu lis l'anglais, tu trouveras la réponse dans ce fil qui recopie la partie du "service manual" du iMac intitulée "No Power".

Ou va directement voir le service manual, c'est ici.


----------



## Amy2oo (26 Janvier 2011)

CBi a dit:


> Si tu lis l'anglais, tu trouveras la réponse dans ce fil qui recopie la partie du "service manual" du iMac intitulée "No Power".
> 
> Ou va directement voir le service manual, c'est ici.


 
Merci bien 

, pour l'alimentation c'est bien ce que je pensait ( avec un voltmetre) mais pour la carte mere je ne trouve rien..

Peut on egalement tester la carte mere avec un voltmetre..?

Quels élements doit on tester.?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Amy2oo (29 Janvier 2011)

J'ai essayé d'allumer le mac; rien ne se passe, mais l'alimentation crepite et fait clic,clic,clic très rapidement..

Cela veut dire qu'elle est bonne ou qu'elle est morte ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Janvier 2011)

alim capricieuse
Une petit tape et ça repart?
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/mon-imac-ne-demarre-plus-289331.html


----------



## Amy2oo (29 Janvier 2011)

Non sa marche pas.. 

Sa veut qu'elle est bonne ou pas ?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Janvier 2011)

Amy2oo a dit:


> Non sa marche pas..
> 
> Sa veut qu'elle est bonne ou pas ?


A ton avis ?! :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> A ton avis ?! :rateau:



Je pense que s'il est ici, c'est justement parcequ'il n'en a pas ...  

Donc, Amy2oo, ce que iMacounet sous-entend très habilement, c'est qu'il existe une forte probabilité pour que l'alim soit décédée.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je pense que s'il est ici, c'est justement parcequ'il n'en a pas ...
> 
> Donc, Amy2oo, ce que iMacounet sous-entend très habilement, c'est qu'il existe une forte probabilité pour que l'alim soit décédée.


L'ordinateur qui ne s'allume pas, et quand tu tapote l'arrière, et il ya aucune réaction c'est que l'alim est HS.


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> quand tu tapote l'arrière



intéressant, ça .... (sans parler de l'aspect freudien du truc), où est-ce que tu situes l'arrière d'un iMac G4 ?? 

(le dessous je vois bien, mais l'arrière )


----------



## iMacounet (30 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> intéressant, ça .... (sans parler de l'aspect freudien du truc), où est-ce que tu situes l'arrière d'un iMac G4 ??
> 
> (le dessous je vois bien, mais l'arrière )


Ben ou il ya les prises. 

C'est vrai que l'arrière peut être partout sur cette charmante demi sphère.


----------



## Amy2oo (30 Janvier 2011)

Ben étend donné que j'entend un crépitement venant vraisemblablement de l'alim, je pensait qu'elle avait juste un soucis.

Sinon comment controler que ce n'est pas la carte mere qui est morte ?

Car si c'est la carte mere qui est morte l'ordi démare quand meme..?

Merci a vous


----------



## iMacounet (30 Janvier 2011)

Amy2oo a dit:


> Ben étend donné que j'entend un crépitement venant vraisemblablement de l'alim, je pensait qu'elle avait juste un soucis.
> 
> Sinon comment controler que ce n'est pas la carte mere qui est morte ?
> 
> ...


Ah ben non, si la carte mère est morte, elle ne sera pas alimentée, donc pas de processeur, pas de carte graphique donc pas d'allumage, et encore moins d'image ...

Sûrement en court circuit.


----------



## Amy2oo (30 Janvier 2011)

Mais comment tester la carte mere alors ??

La pile est bonne je l'ai testé mais je ne sais pas comment tester la carte mere avec mon multimetre..?


----------



## Amy2oo (1 Février 2011)

Amy2oo a dit:


> Mais comment tester la carte mere alors ??
> 
> La pile est bonne je l'ai testé mais je ne sais pas comment tester la carte mere avec mon multimetre..?


 
Quelqu'un peut 'il m'aider pour cette question ?

Merci a vous


----------

